# Jaxson's first year at the cottage!!



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

And we're back!! What an awesome time at the cottage... I love it up there. Jaxson was so good! He was off leash the entire time pretty much.. he stayed close and was good with his recall. He only didn't listen a few times when he was hot on the trail of some deer! He always has his nose to the ground. He "Swam" lol more like waded. He came in by himself which was great but didn't swim unless I carried him further and held him. He jumped off the dock once when we were in the canoe and he fell off the dock as well lol. Clumsy puppy! He was so good though! His sister Maisie came up to play for the day so that was fun... and he was so good in the canoe. 

Photo time!! I have way more photos on the GoPro but I haven't been able to upload those ones yet.. You can find them on Jaxson's instagram though! 

Awww yesssssss cottage is great



stalking birds



WEEE!!!



Loving his sticks... he is SUCH a stick boy!





Handsome<3







Sea foam and waves... woah 



Sunsets<3





More stick loving 



cottage= zonked



mom you woke me!









more sticks....







Sister Maisie!!!













Thanks for looking!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Jaxson is SO CUTE! And you take such beautiful photos. What kind of a camera do you have? I am getting ready to invest in a new camera...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Jane  He is quite a cutie  ... As for the camera stuff.. I use two bodies and about 3-4 different lenses. 

Bodies
Canon T3i 
Canon 60D 

Lenses
Canon EF 70-200mm F/4 L IS 
Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 USM
Sigma 35mm f.1.4 ART 
Sigma 10-12mm f/4-5.6 EX DG (This is the wide angle I use for the sunset photos on the dock)




fourlakes said:


> Jaxson is SO CUTE! And you take such beautiful photos. What kind of a camera do you have? I am getting ready to invest in a new camera...


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Such incredible pictures!!! Jaxson looks like he's going to be a big boy! So much bigger than his sister! Those sunset pictures are unbelievable!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Jamm said:


> Thank you Jane  He is quite a cutie  ... As for the camera stuff.. I use two bodies and about 3-4 different lenses.
> 
> Bodies
> Canon T3i
> ...


And I currently have a crummy little Nikon Coolpix from Walmart! (I do have the full version of Photoshop on my other computer....) I enjoy photography and need to upgrade big time. Your beautiful photos have inspired me to get on that.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful photos of gorgeous Jaxson!.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> And I currently have a crummy little Nikon Coolpix from Walmart! (I do have the full version of Photoshop on my other computer....) I enjoy photography and need to upgrade big time. Your beautiful photos have inspired me to get on that.


Joey inspired me to get right back into photography.. Jaxson is now taking the reins on that  Dogs are great inspiration though! You should totally upgrade and get out there  I think my biggest suggestion would be to not worry so much about the body of the camera, but more about lenses.. I've found at least. I'm no pro so I could certainly be wrong but I notice little to no difference when I shoot on either body. I'm now starting to get more into "posed" shots and set up photos.. with Joey I did a lot of action and him running and playing.. I certainly will do that with Jaxson too.. 

These are some back to school photos I did this week  

Back to school!


"Homework"


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Jaxson is, as always, totally adoreable. I love the photos. He always seems to have this great, "Ok mom! What are we gonna do next?!" expression. I love it


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Gorgeous photos. Jaxson is adorable and certainly had a grand time.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

He's so adorable!!! Great pictures!

Did you put the Go-Pro on him for his POV!?


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Jaxson is gorgeous! You take such beautiful photos. Yes, Seamus is a stick boy too. Thankfully he chews them all up and spits them out!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely awesome pictures!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Beautiful! I love how fluffy he is still! Love your photos!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's gorgeous! You take the best pictures. Jaxson looks so big in these pictures, how old is he now?


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow! What great pictures. Enjoyed looking at those! He is just beautiful!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great bunch of pictures.
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy cow he got big! Where have I been?! Still very handsome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love, love, love photos of Jaxson!!! Thanks for sharing!!:smile2:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great pictures. Jaxson is getting big! He is growing into a very handsome Golden Retriever.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Tee hee! Such adorable pictures of Jaxon!!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Those sunset photos are amazing!!! The way his feathering is highlighted is stunning. I'm not sure I would have posted them publicly since you'll probably see them in some dog food advertisement one day. Still...

Today's TO-DO List:
[ ] Find cabin at lake with long dock pointing west
[ ] Pack camera
[ ] Pack Sadie
[ ] Stay until incredible sunset develops
[ ] Shamelessly copy Jamm's amazing photo


----------



## rtandkt (May 23, 2016)

Love the pictures. I was thinking how studious he looked at the cottage and really cracked up when I saw him with his "back to school gear" on. So funny!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! He is a great little model and knows when the camera comes out he has to "work" lol .. I know he's done when he dramatically flops over and starts rolling around!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Jamm said:


> Joey inspired me to get right back into photography.. Jaxson is now taking the reins on that  Dogs are great inspiration though! You should totally upgrade and get out there  I think my biggest suggestion would be to not worry so much about the body of the camera, but more about lenses.. I've found at least. I'm no pro so I could certainly be wrong but I notice little to no difference when I shoot on either body. I'm now starting to get more into "posed" shots and set up photos.. with Joey I did a lot of action and him running and playing.. I certainly will do that with Jaxson too..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are very talented,and boy what a subject!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxson*

Just seeing this about your vacation! All of the pictures are awesome and Jaxson is the perfect model!


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Jaxson soo cute  Love your photos!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jaxson*

Jaxson sure knows how to work the camera!!0


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Bummer, pics didn't open for me? Got the torn paper icon?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SEileen (Jan 16, 2017)

A cottage sounds so charming, lucky Jaxon!!!!


----------

